# Problema con Variador de Frecuencia ABB



## marcetro (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola Trabajo con drives de la marca Vacon, ahora me llego un ABB el cual al darle partida me aparece la falla fase motor, el cual no esta conectado. Cambie su modo control DTC  a escalar y arranca sin problemas incluso con motor conectado.

Ademas a arrojado algunas falla a tierra, pero en el laboratorio no tenemos ese tipo de problemas.

Si alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con estos equipos le agradeceria su aporte

Gracias


----------



## snowboard (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola Hace años trabaje con conversores ABB
Lo que recuerdo es que su sistema DTC sólo se usa con el motor conectado electricamente pero desconectado mecanicamente, de esta forma cuando se activa por primera vez el conversor arranca el motor en prueba, lo hace girar en un sentido y luego en otro, con estas pruebas mide el motor y se ajusta automaticamente  para tener un mejor desempeño, despues de esta primera prueba puedes conectar el motor mecanicamente y trabaja normalmente. Si el motor no esta conectado eléctricamente cuando inicias la prueba comienza alarmar cualquier falla.

Espero haber ayudado.
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jun 8, 2008)

Si tienes que controlar mucha inercia también se autoajusa. 
El problema de las tierras tendrias que versas en el cableado y el motor no tengas bajo aislamiento. También te puede detectar la tierra si inviertes el giro sin tener el motor parado. Revisa la Resistencia de frenado y los tiempos.


----------



## marcetro (Jun 8, 2008)

Gracias por los comentarios.

El motor que tengo conectado para pruebas es de menor potencia que el VDF, y al tratar de magnetizar el motor y comenzar con las pruebas de arranque acusa fala de fase, el motor es nuevo, el cable no tiene problemas y el VDF ha sido recien reparado.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 8, 2008)

Has mirado la entrada?
te llegan las tres fases?
En los trifásicos suele dar problemas si no llega una de las fases. La componente continua almacenada en los condensadores no llega a ser suficiente.


----------



## marcetro (Jun 8, 2008)

Si las fases estan OK ya que es un laboratorio de pruebas


----------



## honesto (Ene 5, 2009)

Existe una limitante para utilizar el metodo de control DTC.

La tension del motor no debe ser menor a 1/6 de la corriente del variador, debido a que el variador no puede modular bien con motores de menor potencia, el cual debe ser el motor que tienes en el laboratorio.


Otra cosa, para fines de prueba solo se debe utilizar el variador en modo escalar.

Si le daban partida en modo DTC, obviamente les iba a entregar fallo de fase motor, ya que lo primero que realiza el variador es una magnetizacion del motor, si no tiene nada conectado entrega falla.

El manual de este tipo de equipos se puede bajar de la pagina de ABB.


----------



## Jose Castellanos (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, mi nombre es José y tengo el siguiente problema:

Hace algunos días instalamos un variador de frecuencia conectado a una red monofásica de 240 voltios (2 hilos) para que controlara a un equipo de bombeo cuyo motor es de 10 HP y trifásico a 240 voltios, este equipo esta instalado en un tanque en una zona rural.
Al variador de frecuencia se le ha estado explotando uno de los dos capacitares que posee internamente (esto ha sucedido ya en dos ocasiones), cuando preguntamos al proveedor nos dijo que era por la mala calidad de energía que existe en el lugar y se realizo un estudio para verificar si esto era cierto.

El estudio dice que el votaje varia desde 173.9 hasta 241.3 voltios

Seguí investigando y descubrí, que según una tabla para la selección de la capacidad del variador a ser instalado para controlar un motor de 10Hp al parecer debería de ser de 15Hp y no de 10 Hp como el que nos suministraron.
Adicionalmente a esto en la misma tabla se indica que para este tipo de conexión (si se conecta un variador a una fuente monofásica para controlar una carga trifásica) se debe de agregar un capacitor extra el cual se instala unido a la carcasa del variador de frecuencia, esto lo hizo el proveedor del equipo cuando lo reparo y nos lo entrego por segunda vez.

Luego mi duda es la siguiente, será que el variador de frecuencia tiene que ser para mayor capacidad 15Hp y no 10HP y si le agregamos el condensador adicional por el tipo de conexión que tiene mofasica la fuente y trifásica la carga funcionara sin dañarse a pesar de las variaciones de voltaje proporcionadas por el estudio o que se debe hacer en un caso como este.


----------



## snowboard (Jun 26, 2009)

Tu variación de tensión de alimentación es bastante grande, verifica cual es el rango de trabajo de tu variador. Sobre colocar condensadores a la entrada de los conversores me han indicado que no es muy bueno.
Sobre la potencia no lo tengo muy claro, la verdad he llegado al punto de que cuando pido un conversor indico " para ser usado en un motor de XX HP" más que yo mismo indicar la potencia del conversor, sorry.


----------



## marcetro (Jul 8, 2009)

Debes revisar el voltaje del bus de continua del VDF y verificar que no este regenerando problema que hace fallar cos condensadores, tambien que las rampas de frenado no sean muy cortas y tambien el tipo de control que estes usando en el equipo, de los cuales algunos son mas rigidos que otros y exigen mas al equipo.


----------

